# YS828 aftermarket carb



## Ys828 (Jan 28, 2021)

I am having trouble sourcing a new carb for my yamaha YS828T snowblower (plastic fuel tank) as they are discontinued, and im not having any luck on ebay. Is there an alternative carb that would fit on this snowblower ?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i recommend you clean/rebuild your OEM carb.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

welcome to sbf ys. what makes you think the existing carb is beyond repair ?


----------



## Ys828 (Jan 28, 2021)

I took it into a small engine shop to get the carb cleaned and a tuneup, and got a call back that the carb is broken and not repairable. Not sure if something cracked or what happened. It has been sitting in a garage not being used for the past 12 years. I'm just wondering if I'm out of luck if I can't find a oem carb.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i would still recommend you trying to clean it out or get the shop to tell what's broken and non re-pairable. sometimes shops just don't like dealing with used carbs and just try to sell you a new one and make money. most places are like that. they won't rebuild stuff. they just replace it


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

All the above answers are correct.
Don't try to find another carb, fix the one you've got. Since it's an 828 you'll need to work hard on cleaning out that looooooooong metering jet. I recommend an ultrasonic cleaner or a shop that has one. Or buy another jet.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Chances are the little 'Legs' that hold the float pin were broken off when they tried to remove the float pin or they cracked the carb body where the main jet is located when trying to remove it, I have seen that happen, otherwise it should be able to be cleaned.
What kind of Carburetor is on that machine, a Mikuni or Keihin?
Your machine appears to be the older model with the 'L' or flat head so it will be harder to find parts for.
You might be able to find a China carburetor that might work on it.
I have a strong feeling the repair shop broke it when trying to disassemble it if it is actually broken. If it is broken at some of the places I mentioned, they don't break by themselves, someone most likely did not know what they were doing and used too much force on it, although from age some parts become weak and corroded so they have to use extreme care with it when taking it apart.
You have to use a special little pin punch and support the mounting 'Legs' that hold the float pin before you try to press it out or you will break them off if the pin is seized in them.


----------



## Ys828 (Jan 28, 2021)

I spoke with the shop today and it is the legs that hold the float pin that broke, and has been no luck sourcing a new/used carb.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Ys828 said:


> I took it into a small engine shop to get the carb cleaned and a tuneup, and got a call back that the carb is broken and not repairable. Not sure if something cracked or what happened. It has been sitting in a garage not being used for the past 12 years. I'm just wondering if I'm out of luck if I can't find a oem carb.


hate to be a cynic but they probably ruined the brass main jet trying to get it out.you're better off getting a new OEM carb for that Yammy. worth every penny.

they broke those legs trying to remove pin. not worth it anyway.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Ys828 said:


> I spoke with the shop today and it is the legs that hold the float pin that broke, and has been no luck sourcing a new/used carb.


Are they trying to duck responsibility for breaking it? We all make mistakes, but - - - - - - -


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i would guess you might just have to try finding a similar looking carb and make it work. 


orangputeh said:


> hate to be a cynic but they probably ruined the brass main jet trying to get it out.you're better off getting a new OEM carb for that Yammy. worth every penny.
> 
> they broke those legs trying to remove pin. not worth it anyway.


i would guess the shop and the poster are both likely having a hard time finding the correct carb which is why they posted here. it is not like it is a honda engine which is super common.


----------



## English_Cat (Sep 1, 2020)

If the float was damaged you can find that here: Motorleaks - Yamaha 828 flotør

They most likely wrecked your carburetor and owe you a replacement. Carburetors don't just 'break' like that without mishandling. You can possibly try a specialist metal shop to try and repair it, although I'm not sure how likely that is.


----------



## Frankthebeast (Jan 4, 2022)

HI guy's 
any idea where to find a new carb I have the same problem close , I try 3 times to repair and clean but without success


----------



## English_Cat (Sep 1, 2020)

Frankthebeast said:


> HI guy's
> any idea where to find a new carb I have the same problem close , I try 3 times to repair and clean but without success


Sent you a private message with information on obtaining a new carburetor.


----------



## Frankthebeast (Jan 4, 2022)

English_Cat said:


> Sent you a private message with information on obtaining a new carburetor.


thank you !!!


----------



## Hank7 (1 mo ago)

English_Cat said:


> Sent you a private message with information on obtaining a new carburetor.


Hey I am having the same problem with my snowblower and now I’m in search for a new carb do you have any info where to find one? Thanks


----------

